# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  My Favorite High Protein Sandwich

## austinite

*Food*
*Portion/Description*
*Calories*
*Protein*
*Carbs*
*Fats*

*Tuna*
1 can (2.8 oz)
80
18
1
1

*Cheese*
1 slice (Kraft)
45
4
2
2.5

*Bread*
2 slices (Ezekiel)
160
8
30
1

*Cottage Cheese*
1 TBSP
25
5
1
1

*Baby Spinach*
1/2 cup (don't chop)
5
0.5
1
0

*Boiled Egg Whites*
2 (cut large chunks)
60
7
0
3.5

*TOTALS*
n/a
*375*
*42.5*
*35*
*9*




Fast and easy. I spread all the ingredients in no particular order. Wrap it in aluminum foil and put it in the Foreman Grill on medium for about 2 minutes. Pretty filling for 375 calories. You could also use some mayo, but it's super high in calories and I wanted to keep this under 400 calories. The cottage cheese gives it a bit of a sweet taste and I use that instead of mayo. 

Enjoy.

----------


## MuscleInk

I just finished eating but you're already making me hungry!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Awesome, I gotta try this!!! I always wind up not eating tuna because I can't handle it without the mayo... but maybe this'll give me a way to handle it!

----------


## austinite

^^ I'm the same way with mayo. This spread actually worked nicely. Hope you enjoy.

----------


## 951thompson

> Awesome, I gotta try this!!! I always wind up not eating tuna because I can't handle it without the mayo... but maybe this'll give me a way to handle it!


Have you ever tried tuna with vinegar in a sandwich? Quite nice ;-)

----------


## 951thompson

> ^^ I'm the same way with mayo. This spread actually worked nicely. Hope you enjoy.


Nice work on the sandwich, good to see you using bread. Woooo yeah go bread!

----------


## austinite

> Nice work on the sandwich, good to see you using bread. Woooo yeah go bread!


Ezekiel bread, it's not like the sugar _you_ eat.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

So I tried this over the weekend... not bad at all, will have to make some adjustments however. I didn't have all the ingredients the way you laid them out, so mine looked like this:

2 slices Arnold 9 grain bread

1/2 large can albacore tuna in water (Costco cans, forget the size atm, but they're listed as 3.5 servings per can, full can is about 45g protein)

1 whole egg, boiled, chopped

1/4 cup 1% milkfat no salt added cottage cheese

1 slice sharp cheddar cheese

Didn't have any spinach on hand, unfortunately.

Wrapped in foil and 'grill pressed' on the George Foreman for 3 minutes. The foil stuck to the bread, so that sucked. Next time i'll spray the bread and/or foil with PAM first, which will not only help alleviate the sticking, but will add a nicer browness for the grill marks. Will add spinach next time, and do only egg whites as suggested. Will use a larger curd cottage cheese next time, because it's moister, and moistness is essential for tuna not mixed with mayo, IMO. I'll probably stick with the cheddar; it'll be my one guilty pleasure. May switch it up with Land O' Lakes yellow American. Can't stand Kraft singles though. May also switch the bread to a low calorie variety, but Ezekiel is too damn expensive! 

Looking forward to trying again, thanks for the recipe!

----------


## abstetic

2 peices of chicken breast with tuna and spinach in between them

----------


## austinite

> So I tried this over the weekend... not bad at all, will have to make some adjustments however. I didn't have all the ingredients the way you laid them out, so mine looked like this:
> 
> 2 slices Arnold 9 grain bread
> 
> 1/2 large can albacore tuna in water (Costco cans, forget the size atm, but they're listed as 3.5 servings per can, full can is about 45g protein)
> 
> 1 whole egg, boiled, chopped
> 
> 1/4 cup 1% milkfat no salt added cottage cheese
> ...


Nice. Looks like you managed to pack in more protein in there. I will try albacore next. Cheddar sounds good, too! The only reason I use ezekiel is because a loaf lasts me 3 weeks. Otherwise, you're right, way over-priced.

----------


## gbrice75

> Nice. Looks like you managed to pack in more protein in there. I will try albacore next. Cheddar sounds good, too! The only reason I use ezekiel is because a loaf lasts me 3 weeks. Otherwise, you're right, way over-priced.


Well, Ezekiel is a MUCH better choice than what I'm using where clean eating is concerned. Here's my latest:

> 2 slices Arnold Healthful 10 Grain Bread - 10/32/2 - 160 (8 of the 32g of carbs are fiber, so we're really looking at 24g net carbs)

> 1/2 can (about 3oz drained) Kirkland Solid White Albacore Tuna - 22/0/1.5 - 105

> 1 extra large whole egg - 7/1/5 - 80

> 1/4 cup 1% milkfat no salt added cottage cheese - 8/2/1 - 45

> 1/2 cup fresh spinach

salt, pepper, mustard

Totals: 47/35/10 - 390. Again, with 8g of fiber, we really looking at around 27g carbs in this sandwich.

Sprayed the outside of both pieces of bread with PAM, then wrapped in foil and pressed on the Foreman grill for 3 minutes, panini style. I omitted the cheddar in favor of the whole egg, as I hate wasting yolks (full of nutrition) and found the cheese didn't add much flavor once melted (although I did use a sharp cheddar). If you don't mind a bit higher fat macro, add a slice of cheese. For me, 10g is right where I want my meals to be. 

Wasn't too keen on the mustard; will either leave it out completely or use another spread/condiment. Still playing with the sandwich as it's quite bland, but I'm happy to finally have an easy way to eat tuna! Thx again Aus!

----------


## Times Roman

Is this made with Wholemill bread? =)

----------


## austinite

Holy crap. gbrice, I'm sending you all my recipes so you can make them better. I'm making that tomorrow. Nicely done.

----------


## gbrice75

> Holy crap. gbrice, I'm sending you all my recipes so you can make them better. I'm making that tomorrow. Nicely done.


Lmao, send em over!! I'm pretty bad at coming up with recipes, but pretty good at tweaking existing ones!

----------

